# White Vinyl Changed Colour



## Lindsay83 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

I am totally new to T Shirt pressing and have pressed my first jumper/sweater today!

I am using Vinyl, a Roland Camm-1 GS-24, CorelDraw and an Xpres T shirt press.

We trialed a red sweater today with some white vinyl letters, however the letters seemed to have picked up a slightly pink shade, is this normal for coloured items/white lettering?

I press for 20 seconds at 180 degrees as recommended by my press supplier.

Any advice would be great!

Thanks guys


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What material is the sweater made of? 

The dye in polyester garments tend to run when heated. It's called dye migration. If your sweater has any polyester in it, that's probably the issue.

Which vinyl are you using?


----------



## Lindsay83 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Joe, 

Thank you for your reply.

We are using Gildan sweaters, which upon checking I now know they are 50% cotton and 50% polyester. So this would explain it!

I'm not 100% sure on the vinyl. My boss does the purchasing. It's white and came from Xpres, this is all I know in regards to the vinyl! Haha!


----------



## alrozac (Dec 20, 2012)

Splathead is correct, if your sweater has any polyester in it you will have a chance that the dye from the sweater will transfer into the vinyl or plastisol transfer. Cheaper garments are even worse. I have had dye migration where the black dye turns the white transfer a dark charcoal colour on garments that customers have supplied.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Check with your vinyl supplier and ask if they have any other brand that helps reduce or eliminate the chance of dye migration.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

A simple case of dye migration. There are vinyls that have a coating to deter the migration for both cad cut and printed vinyl.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

you need a vinyl that blocks dye migration like specialty material sells. thats what i use.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

Stahls Thermofilm is worth a try. It does well at reducing dye migration.


----------



## piratepete92 (May 21, 2011)

If you're based in the UK I'd suggest MDP vinyl, regardless, it sounds like an issue that can be resolved by changing vinyl supplier / brand. I've been vinyl printing on gildan 50/50 hoodies for two years and never had a problem with dye migration. Try lessening the temperature, pressure and time too.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

For simple one color images that don't need digital printing. STAHLS econo-cut and Premium-Plus can handle twice the recommended time on 100% RED polyester. I've been abusing the heck out of those 2 products for about 5 years and love them


----------



## Lindsay83 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi Guys, 

Thank you for all your help!

I do have another question which I can't see to find an answer to!

I am using a Roland CAMM-1 GS-24 and CorelDraw to cut my vinyl. I have set the Roland to know it's a roll of vinyl and have set the origin, however not matter where I place my text in CorelDraw it pulls the vinyl through and cuts in a totally different place! I'm trying to cut at the top of the vinyl to make sure we don't waste but not matter what I do it moves to further down / to the middle!!

Once I've got the alignment right I'm all good to go and the boss will be happy! Haha!


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Should have started a new thread. People are coming to this thread to answer dye migration and that is a different issue from the Roland which they may not have. 
Look to solve your issue in the GS settings. Are you getting media with in the setup, if not there is a mismatch in your corel and the GS. Corel should be sending it to the lower left - Personally I set mine up in Cutstudio not in Corel.


----------



## Lindsay83 (Sep 4, 2015)

Good Point!

Sorry! Thanks idonaldson! *skips off to find a relevant thread*


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

You can try decreasing the temp and increasing the time. I did this once and was able to press a sweatshirt without it bleeding. I found that you can set the temp well below the rcommendations ad still achieve adhesion.


----------

